# Best decision of my LIFE?!?



## Toakul (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm preemptively calling it: getting a Vizsla is the best decision EVER! ;D

The litter has 3 males and 3 females, and I'm not sure which guy is mine yet. This one's a little butter ball! The breeder has been very kind and in a few more weeks I can visit.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

haha, just hold on to that thought when your arms are covered in puncture wounds and scratches a couple months from now. That little guy is too cute!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Fat, red, and wrinkly equals love at first sight.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

What a beautiful Mama! Congrats!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Toa - get your pup pic on the user ID - LOL - just not a V I'd bring home - LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## Toakul (Apr 21, 2014)

einspänner said:


> haha, just hold on to that thought when your arms are covered in puncture wounds and scratches a couple months from now.


I have the patience of the Buddha!



R said:


> Toa - get your pup pic on the user ID - LOL - just not a V I'd bring home - LOL !!!!!!!


I share many of the same qualities of a V though! I might just be a little dumber and not smell as good.


----------

